# My CO2 Azoo Regulator Experience



## John N.

Just got my Azoos today from drsfostersmith.com. Thankfully I had previous experience with using my Milwaukee Regulator and didn't have to rely on the directions that are written in ONLY chinese. 









_Azoo CO2 Regulator _

Basically a plug and play module. It comes with two washers for attaching the regulator to the cylinder, and it's a pretty solid construction.

It's got a great performance so far. So far so good with the bubble count. Easy to use and set. We'll see how it does with the bubble count after putting the system on a timer. I'll update in a few more days regarding that.

I guess folks were right about the ease of this regulator compared to others. But don't get me wrong I like my Milwaukee too, but the Azoo was easier to setup to begin with.

-John N.


----------



## MrSanders

I have one to and have been pleased with it over all  Like you mentioned keep an eye on that bubble count though. when i first set mine up the bubble count would steadly decres each day after the valve shut off at night, when it came back on in the morning it was putting out much lower levels of CO2. I had to end up turning up the working pressure to around 25 psi.... thats what i think its at now..... to get consistant gas release from day to day.

But once the pressure was up, its worked great for me


----------



## Left C

I've got two and no problems (knocking on wood). It's made by Ronco; I'd swear it. Set it and forget it. Well, almost. I've had them for four months now and I've had to fiddle with the needle valve only a few times. 

I've got mine connected to the Milwaukee controller so I really don't have to worry about it. Before I got the controller I found myself getting up in the middle of the night checking pH. I'd check it in the mornings and afternoon too. That's way to much worry. I like having these controllers with it. That's the way to go IMO. 

But, when I first got them; I knew my starting bubble rate because I was using the same diffuser. I found that they held pretty steady and my worries were basically unfounded. It's a really great unit!

PS: My first one came from Aquatic Eco Systems and the directions were in English. My second one came from the Drs and like you said, the directions were in Chinese. That's a little weird don't you think?


----------



## Breadman

Thanks for the info John. I was just looking at these and came here to do a search to see if anyone was using one.


----------



## Salt

The reason I don't like it is that you can't adjust the working pressure.


----------



## MrSanders

Actually the working pressure can be adjusted. Though it says not to, and that it comes with a "pre-set" working pressure, I found that to be WAY to low for me and got a considerably lower release of CO2 the next day after the valve shut off and came back on. I was able to fix this by raising the working pressure up to around 25 PSI..... might just be my imangation but when I turn that nut in the middle of the regulator, it adjust the working pressure  Now my Azoo works great, I like it very much and would buy another one any time


----------



## John N.

Just a quick update. It's been a week or so since I installed my azoo. Works Great! No problems with adjusting the bubble count. No leaks, no solenoid problems and no gauge issues. 

I recommend this regulator for its ease in setting up. Screw it on the cylinder, plug it in and it's good to go. My milwaukee took some more fiddling, but works great also.

-John N.


----------



## cedwards

I have a very silly question. I just got this same regulator, and this is my first CO2 experience. I tried yeast for about 2 weeks before I got frustrated and bought this regulator on sale from the Drs. So I have the Chinese directions that don't help me much. My question is this - do you need to use both washers or are they giving you an extra one?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## John N.

Only use one washer...hehe..

The other one is an extra one. After you use that second one ask your CO2 supplier for extra washers. You replace the plastic washer after every cylinder refill. Using two washers at once is asking for leaking issues.

-John N.


----------



## CrownMan

I have had one running for about 4 months now with absolutely no problems and with the default working pressure. I had a poc Milwaukee and could never get that one to work properly no matter what I set the working pressure to. The Azoo is a really nice regulator.

Mike


----------



## Longgoodbye

The regulator is a solid unit. I really like mine.
But I would ditch the soft plastic washers that come with it. Home brew supply places have hard nylon regulator washer that are way better - they won't get squished and get stuck in the thread as those plastic washers would.


----------



## Lauren

Nice John, how much did that set you back and where did you get it from (if you dont' mind me asking)


----------



## John N.

Lauren - www.drsfostersmith.com is the cheapest place for the Azoo at the moment.

Runs around $85-90 shipped.

-John N.


----------



## abnormalsanon

*What size airline tubing?*

Just got my Azoo regulator a few days ago as part of the Drs. Foster & Smith package (bubble counter, airline tubing, etc.). The problem is that the airline tubing appears to be too big to fit the regulator--it looks like 6mm. Everytime I try to attach it, I can easily pull it right off again, even after tightening the nut.

Do I need 4mm? Does anyone know what size Azoo takes? I will likely have to order new tubing online if that's the case, since all we've got around here is crappy Petsmart.

Also, my psi is up at 50. Should I adjust that down to 30? I tried turning the center bolt but didn't see it change, really. I am so NOT mechanically inclined and always afraid I'll break something!


----------



## Dewmazz

Odd that you're having problems with the tubing. Is it the blue silicon stuff? I would switch over to CO2 proof tubing if you can.

I will add though that when I bought the semi-auto system from Dr.F&S, the check valve included did not do a very good job. The solenoid got screwed but I opened it up and polished it. It works fine now and I am still very satisfied.


----------



## abnormalsanon

Yeah, I finally figured it out--I had to unscrew the nut all the way, cut a short piece of tubing, fit it over the connector, jam the other end through the nut, thread the tubing through, and then tighten it down. Every other piece of equipment I've used has worked differently (pop the tubing on and screw it down) so it just took me a while to figure it out!


----------



## lbquoc

I got problems with my new Azoo regulator. The bubble count reduces over time no matter what the output pressure is set. I tried 20 up to 40psi and after a few hours, the bubble rate drops from 2bps to less than 1bps. Also, the output gauge can't keep a constant pressure. The needle on the output gauge bounces up and down around the set value. I checked everything for leaks but couldn't find any. I notice that when I open the needle valve widely, the pressure is constant but to much CO2 output. As soon as I dial it down, I get inconsistent bubble rate and the needle moves again. Do I have a bad needle valve? Any suggestions?


----------



## abnormalsanon

I am having the same problem. I have it set at 30psi and it's very inconsistent. It's only day three using it though, so I was hoping I just needed to keep playing with it...but now I'm not so sure.


----------



## lbquoc

I have been playing with it for a whole week. I spent almost an hour everyday trying every way I could think of. Actually I thought I got it once. I had the output pressure at 38psi and 2bps. It was very stable for 2 days. And then it dropped. It was really frustrating  . I'm thinking of buy a new needle valve.


----------



## abnormalsanon

I'm still having the pressure drop problem. Even if I set the bubble count at up to 3bps, it will drop to almost nothing (or nothing) by the end of the day. It's very frustrating. I have it set at 30psi, and I've tried all the way up to 40psi with the same problem. Right now neither of my regulators is working properly!!


----------



## NorCal Water

A little pricey but worth it. I have one thats been running flawlessly for several years.
http://www.swagelok.com/shopping/pr...t=SS-SS4&return_url=SS=ss-ss4&RT=0&PG=0&RPR=0


----------



## Skipper_Roy

*Not clear*

Are you talking about the Regulator or the electronic Solenoid Valve?

Skipper_Roy
------------------------------------------------------------------------


Left C said:


> I've got two and no problems (knocking on wood). It's made by Ronco; I'd swear it. Set it and forget it. Well, almost. I've had them for four months now and I've had to fiddle with the needle valve only a few times.
> 
> I've got mine connected to the Milwaukee controller so I really don't have to worry about it. Before I got the controller I found myself getting up in the middle of the night checking pH. I'd check it in the mornings and afternoon too. That's way to much worry. I like having these controllers with it. That's the way to go IMO.
> 
> But, when I first got them; I knew my starting bubble rate because I was using the same diffuser. I found that they held pretty steady and my worries were basically unfounded. It's a really great unit!
> 
> PS: My first one came from Aquatic Eco Systems and the directions were in English. My second one came from the Drs and like you said, the directions were in Chinese. That's a little weird don't you think?


----------



## shewey

Hi All,

I just got my azoo regulator delivered this week. Like someone above said, mine also had only the chinese instructions. Would anyone be able to scan their English instructions for me?

It probably seems like a silly question however this is the first time I have used a pressurized system so I am new to all this. 

Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## FobbyBobby23

^^ yeah there are no directions!!

it kinda sucks....

im using mine on a paintball cylinder, just screwed it onto the cylinder (it has an inline on/off) with 1 washer

i'd imagine with a normal CO2 cylinder you just place 1 washer and then screw it onto the cylinder, open the valves, plug the solenoid in and then play with needle valve to get desired bubble rate

i'm wondering though, is it necessary to use something like a wrench to tighten the regulator into the tank valve?


----------



## Rex Grigg

You should use a wrench. You MUST compress the washer or it won't seal. It's a flat face compression seal.


----------



## John N.

Most airline tubing and CO2 tubing for our regulators should be around 3/16" inner diameter. 

The floating needle valve issue resulting in an inconsistent bubble count hasn't been an issue for me. I have two Azoos, and both seem to work well right out of the box and with the solenoid on a timer. My bubble count is an average of 3 bps and attached to a glass diffuser.

When I had the floating inconsistent bubble count with my Milwaukee Regulator on a timer, I've just had the bubble count way up until it regularly came back down to a consistent count. I think with any regulator with its solenoid on a timer for evening shut-off can produce a shifting bubble count. It just takes some time fiddling with it. You may not get it to the exact count, but it'll get to the point where it's good enough for our purposes. This may work for you if you are having an issue with the Azoo. Another possible solution is to get a clippard needle valve for that finer control you desire. Between these two regulators, Azoo still gets my vote for the ease of setting up, but I still would buy both.

Lastly, installing the Azoo will require one (1) washer between the cylinder and regulator fitting. Take a wrench and attach the regulator until the nut can no longer move. As stated earlier, this will ensure that the washer creates a seal to prevent CO2 leaking. Once you do this, it's as simple as opening up the CO2 cylinder valve, and then opening the needle valve to get the bubble count you want.

-John N.


----------



## shewey

Thanks for the info John.


----------



## Left C

shewey said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just got my azoo regulator delivered this week. Like someone above said, mine also had only the chinese instructions. Would anyone be able to scan their English instructions for me?
> 
> It probably seems like a silly question however this is the first time I have used a pressurized system so I am new to all this.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mark.


I have two of the Azoo regulators. My first one came from aquaticeco.com and the instructions were in English. My second one was from the Dr's and the directions were in Chinese just like yours.

The English directions are simple. You just tighten it down with the washer in place, cut on the CO2 tank, plug in the solenoid and then set the needle valve.

I haven't had any major fluctions in the settings that I am aware of but all of them are hooked up to Milwaukee regulators.


----------



## ir0n_ma1den

John N. said:


> Lastly, installing the Azoo will require one (1) washer between the cylinder and regulator fitting. Take a wrench and attach the regulator until the nut can no longer move. As stated earlier, this will ensure that the washer creates a seal to prevent CO2 leaking. Once you do this, it's as simple as opening up the CO2 cylinder valve, and then opening the needle valve to get the bubble count you want.
> 
> -John N.


Sorry for diging this thread up, but my CO2 cylinder will be arriving in a few days, and like others have stated, my directions for the regulator were in chinese. So this is what understand from the above post:
1)put 1 washer between the cylinder and regulator fitting.
2) take a wrench to the big, heavy brass nut (right?) until it can no longer move.
3) Open the CO2 cylinder valve FIRST, THEN open the needle valve.

Is that all? I thought opening up the CO2 cylinder valve first will damage the regulator?

Can someone clarify?'

thanks


----------



## hoppycalif

ir0n_ma1den said:


> Sorry for diging this thread up, but my CO2 cylinder will be arriving in a few days, and like others have stated, my directions for the regulator were in chinese. So this is what understand from the above post:
> 1)put 1 washer between the cylinder and regulator fitting.
> 2) take a wrench to the big, heavy brass nut (right?) until it can no longer move.
> 3) Open the CO2 cylinder valve FIRST, THEN open the needle valve.
> 
> Is that all? I thought opening up the CO2 cylinder valve first will damage the regulator?
> 
> Can someone clarify?'
> 
> thanks


When you attach the regulator to the CO2 tank, use a big wrench. That is a big nut so it takes a lot of torque safely. I use a crescent wrench, about 14 inches long, and tighten it as much as I can. Then after an hour or two I try to tighten it more.

Some cheap regulators, such as the Milwaukee one, will have the low pressure gage damaged if you open the CO2 tank valve with the regulator adjustment not backed off completely. For that particular regulator you can just remove the adjusting knob before attaching the regulator to the tank and opening the tank valve.

Needle valves are not shut off valves - a good one may be damaged if you try to close it completely. It just needs to be nearly closed, primarily to avoid sending a blast of CO2 down through the CO2 tubing, reactor and the water.

With regulator adjusted to zero pressure, attach regulator to CO2 tank. Check that needle valve is nearly closed. Open CO2 tank valve all the way - then turn it about a quarter turn back towards closed. Adjust regulator to give outlet pressure of 15 - 30 psi. Adjust needle valve to get the bubble rate you want. Do a soap solution check for CO2 leaks, leaving the solution on all of the possible leak places for several minutes then checking for little mounds of bubbles indicating a leak. Recheck the outlet pressure and bubble rate frequently - every hour or so - for the first several hours after starting it. You may need to readjust during that time. Recheck it again the next morning. You may need to readjust again. After a couple of days the bubble rate should remain steady.


----------



## Dany

ir0n_ma1den said:


> 1)put 1 washer between the cylinder and regulator fitting.
> 2) take a wrench to the big, heavy brass nut (right?) until it can no longer move.
> 3) Open the CO2 cylinder valve FIRST, THEN open the needle valve.
> 
> Is that all? I thought opening up the CO2 cylinder valve first will damage the regulator?
> 
> Can someone clarify?'
> 
> thanks


It shouldn't really matter unless you have the solenoid on. In my case, when I attach the regulator to the tank I always have the solenoid off. Before you begin to turn on the co2 just make sure that the needle valve is open and not completely closed. The steps you listed above is correct.


----------



## Dave Gomberg

If your output pressure is constant but the flow varies, it is the fault of your needle valve or diffusor. There should be a linear, stable relationship. If you are having flow problems please mail me off list with details of your setup. dave1 at wcf dot com


----------

